

Review my Chrome extension : FlashPlus - axemclion
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/emaamodndfmmmcjepfigalbjjjemadom
I like playing flash games and watching videos in full screen, but Flash Full screen does not let me multi-task. So I wrote an extension that lets me resize flash on web pages
======
axemclion
I like playing flash games and watching videos in full screen, but Flash Full
screen does not let me multi-task. So I wrote an extension that lets me resize
flash on web pages

